# PH & Oxygen Levels



## SlimeTime (Sep 8, 2008)

Do any of you check & fish either of these, mostly in the hotter summer months? I have a PH meter, but nothing to read oxygen levels when waters become stratified. 

My main question is, if there's a direct relationship between oxygen to PH, so I can know if, by checking PH, I've located a level of sufficient oxygen saturation that will hold fish?

Thanks
ST


----------



## Zum (Sep 8, 2008)

I thought PH was to do with acid and alkalia.
We have acidic soil around plus acid rain,the trout can't stand for it but the introduced species seam to be fairing alot better.Used to put lime on the lakes when they were froze to make them less acidic.
lol...I guess I'm saying...I really don't know.


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 9, 2008)

Zum said:


> I thought PH was to do with acid and alkalia.



It does, I was just wondering how/if it related to oxygen content in the water.

ST


----------



## Zum (Sep 9, 2008)

Don't think it does.


----------



## browndog (Sep 12, 2008)

try the DNR book it should have a number for a district bioligist they might be able to answer that.


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 12, 2008)

browndog said:


> try the DNR book it should have a number for a district bioligist they might be able to answer that.



I don't know if he'll be at the convention this weekend....but I'll find out :wink: 

Thanks for the idea, lol....never even thought of it #-o 
ST


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 14, 2008)

Here's a read, in case anyone's interested.

https://www.finefishing.com/1freshfish/aaspecies/basslargemouth/phoat.htm

ST


----------



## Fish Monger (Sep 26, 2008)

Hmmmmm, I don't think I'd be as concerned about PH as I would O2 and that I believe is set up around temp.... the thermocline of the lake.
As I understand it, the O2 is generated by plankton and allgeies which in turn is what feeds the baitfish which in turn feeds the gamefish. The growth of this veggie matter centers around temp and light conditions. Find the baitfish, you find the gamefish!


----------

